
The GOP tax bill could be a disaster for PhD students - ssalazar
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/11/7/16612288/gop-tax-bill-graduate-students
======
wbraun
This analysis has been circulating various mailing lists at MIT:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1e3oIk8AO9F_UL98z5cieKha1V5e...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1e3oIk8AO9F_UL98z5cieKha1V5e9azzB/view)

As a summary, a RA at berkeley would experience a ~60% increase in federal
taxes while a RA at MIT would experience a ~240% increase in federal taxes. In
addition to that it bumps up any additional income you try to earn to a high
marginal tax rate.

I can't believe they found a way to make doing a phd even more financially
unattractive. It seems that this will either have a significantly adverse
impact on STEM phd programs or the colleges will just figure out some
different way to structure the tuition waivers.

------
davidfarmer
Previous discussions:

GOP tax bill would tax tuition waivers for grad students (chronicle.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15622544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15622544)
(122 comments)

The GOP Tax Plan Will Destroy Graduate Education (forbes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15646571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15646571)
(97 comments)

